# Protogynous Hermaphrodite



## Clark (May 21, 2009)

That's right, this male Centropristis striata (black sea bass) was born a female. Below are results of last Fridays charter. Our target fish was 
supposed to be striped bass, but the bite was very poor. According to
wikipedia, black sea bass average 1 1/2 lbs. This is *3 1/2* lbs.





Chrissy and the Captain with a small bluefish. Staten Island background.




Tom with a short striper (released).


----------



## biothanasis (May 21, 2009)

Interesting!!!! TY for sharing!!


----------



## NYEric (May 21, 2009)

At least Hubby caught dinner!


----------

